# Solved: Start Screen completely Blank



## gina723 (May 28, 2012)

I have two screens, the one on the left is my "start" screen. all is completely gone. cannot right click for anything... must use cntrl alt del to restart. made the makeshift menu and have that in the toolbar but this is really sucking.


----------



## gina723 (May 28, 2012)

okay, I found my answers on my own and I believe many of you may benefit from this solution as well. In Administrator mode: run cmd.exe type at the C:\sfc /scannow (press enter)
whatever protected files have been corrupted will be restored. My computer is back and no programs lost.

(forgive my ignorance if you all already know this)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the solution.  We do know about the System File Checker (sfc), but often overlook it. I certainly did not think of it when I read your initial post earlier.


----------



## gina723 (May 28, 2012)

well thank you Terry for telling me that.... I feel better now.


----------



## saptraining (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for this post. Quite helpful. I know SAP but Windows 8? No idea. Thanks again.


----------

